# Question about ADB backup



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

I want to make a stock JB image for my Stellar so I can skip having to re-update everything if I need to go back to bone stock... my question is that I just used ADB to back everything up "adb backup -apk -shared -all..."

When I restore, will that really put this phone back exactly where it was? APKs, cache... you name it?


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

ya i think thats the point. I would advise flashing twrp and backing up that way too. in addition to the adb backup just in case


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

billard412 said:


> ya i think thats the point. I would advise flashing twrp and backing up that way too. in addition to the adb backup just in case


What does the twrp backup get me that adb's does not? Haven't tried custom recoveries yet... ​I'll dump a backup of the stock JB recovery that's on there now and load this up...​


----------

